# Which Savinelli 316?



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok guys i finally decided on which shape Savinelli to get, i'm gonna go with the 316 (i think, i keep changing my mind). Out of the ones on this page which would you suggest?

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe

It's so difficult to choose one shape............


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the Brownblast. The Bruyere looks nice too, but the bowl is too big for me these days.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like that baronet Bruyere pipe, I also want the bulldog that is also part of the Bruyere series.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Standing Series is a good value for the money. I have a nice Standing Series bent dublin I like. There is also this nice Flamma series 316KS at smokingpipes.com


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)




----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Herc Brown Blast.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I like the Nording at the top of the page. But then, I like Nording pipes.

If I were you I'd pick the Champagne.


----------

